# Sicherheitsbereich + Sick M4000 Advanced A/P



## godi (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich will eine Anlage um einen Sicherheitsbereich erweitern.
Genau genommen will ich eine Rollenbahn, eine Kette (beide mit Motoren angetrieben) und eine Klappe (Pneumatikventil) damit stoppen.
Der Sicherheitsbereich wird abgeschaltet wenn ein Türendschalter oder ein Sicherheitslichtvorhang unterbrochen wird.

Verwendete Komponenten:
S7 - 315F 2DP/PN
Profisafe Eingänge 6ES7-138-4FA02-0AB0
Profisafe Ausgänge 6ES7-138-4FB02-0AB0
Sicherheitslichtvorhang:
Sick M4000 Advanced A/P
Sick UE 403

In der bestehenden Anlage sind die Sichereheitsbereich so gelöst das über einen Profisafe Ausgang ein Siemens Sirius Modul angesteuert wird
und dessen Kontakte schaltet die Versorgungsspannung von normalen Ausgängen weg. Die Schütze usw. werden direkt von normalen Ausgängen angesteuert.
Jetzt will ich das genauso machen. Ist das in Ordnung?

Den Türendschalter schließe ich an einen Sicherheitseingang der SPS an und will es mit dem Sicherheitslichtvorhang im Programm zu einen Sicherheitsbereich verknüpfen aber,
wie schließe ich das Sick M4000 Advance A/P richtig (an die SPS) an?

meine Idee:
Rücksetzen <-> normaler Ausgang von SPS zum Rücksetzen
EDM (Schützkontrolle) <-> Soll ich da den Öffnerkontakt vom Sirius zurückführen oder brauche ich da nichts anschließen?
OSSD1 (Schaltausgang 1) <-> Profisafe Eingang
OSSD2 (Schaltausgang 2) <-> Profisafe Eingang, muss ich die 2 Eingänge miteinander oderverknüpfen oder genügt wenn ich da nur einen Eingang (OSSD1) verwende und den zweiten nicht anschließe?
Bandstopp/C1 <-> mit dem kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen. Brauche ich das in meinen Anwendungsfall?
ADO (Meldeausgang) <-> normaler Eingang an SPS
Rücksetzen erforderlich <-> normaler Eingang an SPS

Stimmt das so von den Sicherheitstechnischen Ein und Ausgängen?

Wenn ich jetzt alles so anschließe brauche ich dann überhaupt noch das Sick UE 403 dazu?
Muting brauche ich ja in meinem Anwendungsfall nicht.

godi


----------



## godi (24 Mai 2007)

Hat niemand ein paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## M_o_t (25 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> meine Idee:
> Rücksetzen <-> normaler Ausgang von SPS zum Rücksetzen
> EDM (Schützkontrolle) <-> Soll ich da den Öffnerkontakt vom Sirius zurückführen oder brauche ich da nichts anschließen?
> ...



OSSD1 und OSSD2 sollten doch eher UND verknüpft sein. Und diese Schütze die geschalten werden dann über Hilfskontakt auf die Schützkontrolle schalten. Kann aber auch in der Konfiguration von Sick abgeschaltet werden.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Nais (25 Mai 2007)

Welche Sicherheitskategorie  soll denn erreicht werden ?

Auf alle Fälle müssen USSD1 und  2 in der fehlersicheren  SPS  UND-verknüpft werden.  Je nach Schutzkategorie muss Dein Antrieb im Extremfall über zwei in Reihe geschaltete zwangsgeführte "Erweiterungs-"Schütze abgeschalten werden. Die Öffner der Schütze werden in Reihe zum Rückführkreis verschalten. Wenn ein Scharfschaltetaster gefordert ist ( z.B. man könnte sich hinter dem Lichtgitter in den Schutzbereich stellen) kann Rückführkreis und Scharfschaltung auch kombiniert werden. Auf alle Fälle darf das Lichtgitter nur wieder scharfgeschalten werden, wenn beide Erweiterungsschütze abgefallen sind.
Das U403 benötigst Du bei einer fehlersicheren SPS eigentlich nicht, wobei ich aber immer noch konventionelle Sicherheitsschaltungen bzw. PNOZmulti bevorzuge.

Uwe


----------



## godi (25 Mai 2007)

Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären mit der Scharfschaltetaste?
(man kann hinter den Vorhang gehen und eine andere Person könnte quittiern, Bereich ist aber von der Quittiertaste einsehbar)

Sicherheitskategorie 2 hat die Anlage (schätze ich mal).
Im prinzip werden nur Ausschussbretter mit max 5m länge von einer Rollenbahn heruntergeworfen.

Das mit der Sicherheitssps will ich auch nur machen weil sie schon vorhanden ist. Dadurch erspare ich mir die Hardware wie PNOZmulti usw.


----------



## Nais (25 Mai 2007)

> man kann hinter den Vorhang gehen und eine andere Person könnte quittiern, Bereich ist aber von der Quittiertaste einsehbar


Wenn der Bereich einsehbar ist, hat die scharfschaltende Person sich vorher zu vergewissern, daß eine gefahrlose Scharfschaltung möglich ist (klingt nach "Gummiparagraph" ist aber so). 
Damit könntest Du den Scharfschaltetaster und die Öffner der Erweiterungsschütze in auch Reihe schalten.
Scharfschaltung ist dann nur bei bei abgefallenen Schützen und Betätigung der Scharfschalte- (Quittier-)taste möglich.
Kategorie 2 stellt nicht so hohe Anforderungen, im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber etwas mehr als nötig tun (Du schläfst dann ruhiger). Besonders in der Nachtschicht kommen die Maschinenbediener auf die verrücktesten Ideen.

Uwe


----------



## godi (25 Mai 2007)

Nais schrieb:


> Besonders in der Nachtschicht kommen die Maschinenbediener auf die verrücktesten Ideen.
> 
> Uwe


 
Bei uns kommen sie so auch auf die verrücktesten ideen wie Sicherheitskreise überbrücken usw...

Braucht man eigentlich unbedingt die Rückführung der Schütze? 
Bei der bestehenden Anlage sind die Sirius und Schütze rückgeführt auf 2 Relais (diese sind Parallel angesteuert). Von denen sind dann die Kontakte auf einen Sicherheitseingang zurückgeführt aber der ist nicht wirklich einprogrammiert.


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt mal kurz den Plan zusammengezeichnet so wie ich es mir gedacht habe das es funktioniert.

Die Ausgänge für die 2 Schütze und das Pneumatikventil fehlen noch.
Aber im Prinzip brauche ich da ja nur mehr die Spannungsversorgung von den Ausgängen durch die Siemens Expander Module (Sirius) wegschalten, oder?

Stimmt die Verdrahtung so wenn ich es so mache wie im Plan?

godi


----------

